# Severe cramps but no bleeding?



## ca154853

Hi guys I have a question. I have been having severe cramps for hours today they seem to be all the time. When I am not having one I feel fine but they come every few minutes and it is so intense it makes me sick to my stomach. I am not having any bleeding and I took 2 tylenol about two hours ago and nothing has changed the pain is still intense. I am about 7 wks along now according to LMP and am not scheduled for my first scan till 6-16 so I dont know if this is a pre-miscarriage or what. I called my dr and left a message but haven't received a call back and its been over an hour. Should I go to er at this point? Are any of you experiencing this type of thing? This is my 4th pregnancy and I dont remember it ever hurting this badly with them. Thanks in advance for any response!:cry:


----------



## pumpkin613

Didn't want to read and run, but I hope everything is okay! I have cramps daily, but nothing too severe. It may just be your body adjusting, and making room. There are some days where my cramps are worse than others, and then it calms down. I hope yours calms soon. :hugs:


----------



## pumpkin613

If you feel that you need to go to the ER, because of pain then I wouldn't hesitate. If your pain is that intense, I would get checked out. I went to the ER a few weeks ago due to some cramping and spotting. Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## ca154853

Ty pumpkin! I am trying not to be a baby about it. I hate going to er so i am going to take 2 more tylenol and see if I can get some sleep. I figure if I can sleep through it I am ok but if I can't I will have to go in. I just feel stupid going in if I am not bleeding. I feel like they will be like 'your in here for cramps?' I just want this baby so badly. We have tried for 1 1/2 years to get pregnant and I had a chemical miscarriage 2 months ago so I am doubly worried now. You have been a great comfort and I will post tomorrow what happens one way or another. Sticky dust for us all in this scary first trimester!


----------



## ca154853

Good morning :) Well cramps finally stopped at about midnight last night after another 2 rounds w/ tylenol. Still have no idea what was going on but I sure do hope that never happens again!:hugs:


----------



## Nikki1120

Oh hun cramps are inevitable, but they do ease! I remember when i was 4-6 weeks i thought my insides were being ripped apart, aslong as you have no bleeding i can assure you that you'll be fine! :D


----------



## ASBO_ALI

i had some unbelievably horrible cramps with my first pregnancy.. i was actually on a day out at the Derby (horse racing) and i was completely doubled up in pain... i couldnt even stand up straight for the best part of 3 hours.... i was convinced i was miscarrying! however i didnt miscarry and baby is 18 months old and running circles around me! It really could be implantation or your uterus growing to accommodate your bub. Proving there is no blood you should be just fine chick. x


----------



## pumpkin613

Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## ca154853

Well shortly after my post this morning I stood up out of bed and felt this weird rush. Blood was pouring down my legs! Then something slid down and I grabbed it. I didn't know what it was so I called my OB they told me to bag it and go to er. I went and they did find a heartbeat which was reassuring but baby is measuring a couple days behind what it should. They said I have a subchorionic hematoma and that the blood in my uterus was causing the pain I had yesterday. They have put me on complete bed rest for now to give it time to heal ... but I am so worried. Especially since the dates are off. Sorry about the TMI also. Thank you all for your sweet thoughts and comments!


----------



## pumpkin613

I've read about those. I've been spotting brown on and off since 5 weeks, and while I was trying to figure out the reasoning for it, I came across this very thing. I came to find out that I had a leaking cyst, and lots of fluid hanging around near my ovaries, and behind my uterus. But before I found that out I was convinced I had a subchorionic hematoma, and I was prepared to ask my doctor many questions. I know it is hard, but try to relax. Most times it will correct itself and be just fine. Try to just take it easy for now on bed rest.

My dates were wrong too, they were actually adjusted a few times. My due dates for peanut were as follows in order as given: Dec 29, Jan 6, Jan 5. Now they are sticking to Jan 5, 2012. They found a heartbeat, take some comfort in knowing that baby is doing okay for now. :hugs: You're in my thoughts doll! Feel better soon!


----------



## ca154853

Ty :) I am laying here trying not to obsess. Is it painful the cyst? Are you still spotting? Praying for you and sticky dust for us both :) :hugs: Ob appt 10 am tomorrow so will know more then... For now gonna try and get absorbed in a show. Hope you have a great night!


----------



## alynn6758

Hey sweetie, I'm glad all is good for now, I can't wait to hold my niece/nephew...love you sis...oh ps...you better stay off your feet, and on bed rest, or I'll fly down there and smack your bottom!


----------



## pumpkin613

It's sometimes painful. I can ignore it for the most part, but when it starts to get a little more painful that's when I get nervous. When it gets a little more painful, I just talk to my tummy, and that usually eases my mind. I stopped spotting on Friday night, but had a bit of brown mucus today when I wiped, and then it was gone (sorry for tmi). I had mucus last week as well when I saw the doctor, and he said that it was fine. So I tried not to freak out today. I've had 3 scans, and I have another one next weds for sure, and I have an appointment with my nurse this upcoming Friday. They tell me everything is okay with my peanut, but I really try not to be a nervous wreck. 

My Dr was speaking to hubby and I last week, and something he said stuck with me. He said that if I learn to understand that this is something I cannot control, then my mind will ease a little. Worrying over it all won't help anyone control anything, but it merely adds to the worry, and focus on the worry. He said it was his mantra to his wife who was a worrier during their pregnancy. It made me feel much better, because I'm a worrier. 

Praying for us both hun :hugs:


----------



## xdxxtx

The hematoma isn't that uncommon, actually. If they saw a heartbeat, with that much blood, it definitely wasn't the baby. Good luck at tomorrow's appointment!


----------



## ca154853

My Dr was speaking to hubby and I last week, and something he said stuck with me. He said that if I learn to understand that this is something I cannot control, then my mind will ease a little. Worrying over it all won't help anyone control anything, but it merely adds to the worry, and focus on the worry. He said it was his mantra to his wife who was a worrier during their pregnancy. It made me feel much better, because I'm a worrier. 

Praying for us both hun :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I love that! What a great way to look at it and so true! I just got back from my appt. she said my numbers look really good and she was encouraged by the heartbeat. I told her I was worried about the difference in baby's size not being big enough but she said it was fine so I am greatly encouraged now and cautiously hopeful. I was put on strict bedrest for next two weeks though but its worth it if it helps! Thank you for your support all of you :kiss: next ultrasound 6-16 :)


----------



## DG1984

I'm so happy for you that your appointment went well :) You calmed a few of my fears. Yesterday I started cramping but so far no spotting (haven't had any since about 6 weeks). I hope my results are as good as yours!


----------



## ca154853

I do too! When do you go in?


----------



## DG1984

I don't actually have my next appointment until June 21st (still seems like forever away!). I've mentioned all the spotting and cramping I've been having, and been told it's completely normal and not to worry. So I'm trying not to!


----------



## ca154853

I lost the baby in the er last night :'( My bleeding was too much I think. Good luck to the rest of you and I pray your babies stick in there! :hugs: to all


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

could it be round ligament.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

doi... i feel stupid i posted that before reading the whole thread im so sorry hun


----------



## dreamer1978

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## blondemayhem

So so sorry to hear this sad news. My thoughts are with you. Xx:hugs:


----------



## LolaLou

ca154853 said:


> I lost the baby in the er last night :'( My bleeding was too much I think. Good luck to the rest of you and I pray your babies stick in there! :hugs: to all

I am so sorry about your loss.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm so sorry! Xxx :hugs: fly high little one


----------



## MrsNicols

ca154853 said:


> Hi guys I have a question. I have been having severe cramps for hours today they seem to be all the time. When I am not having one I feel fine but they come every few minutes and it is so intense it makes me sick to my stomach. I am not having any bleeding and I took 2 tylenol about two hours ago and nothing has changed the pain is still intense. I am about 7 wks along now according to LMP and am not scheduled for my first scan till 6-16 so I dont know if this is a pre-miscarriage or what. I called my dr and left a message but haven't received a call back and its been over an hour. Should I go to er at this point? Are any of you experiencing this type of thing? This is my 4th pregnancy and I dont remember it ever hurting this badly with them. Thanks in advance for any response!:cry:

Hi, i had this twice with my first pregnancy. The pain was so severe, it was like labour contractions, lasted about 10 mins. felt like somone stabbing me. i went to the dr and she just shrugged her shoulders. It can be stretching pains though as i have been told.
unfortunatley i miscarried 2 weeks after as i started to bleed but my dr didnt even send me for a scan when i told her so make sure you get sent for a scan to check all ok. It all depends on how good your dr is and how helpful. my new dr is fantastic and already has booked me an early scan @ 6 weeks.

I wish you all the best xx


----------



## MrsNicols

im sorry, i didnt read the rest of the post, thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## pumpkin613

I'm so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## prdlyexpectng

unless the pain is unbearable im sure ur fine. i had awful cramps until 20 weeks, now i get braxton hicks all the time (even though theyre supposed to be "painless" they r far from comfortable). just take it easy, lay down and drink a ton of water


----------



## prdlyexpectng

didnt read the whole thread. so sorry hun


----------



## nicb26

I'm so sorry for your loss xx :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

Ty guys just in a lot of pain right now emotional and physical. But ty all for your kindness my prayers are w/ u all!


----------



## LolaLou

ca154853 said:


> Ty guys just in a lot of pain right now emotional and physical. But ty all for your kindness my prayers are w/ u all!

I am keeping you and your family in my prayers. I hope the pain ceases soon and gives way to new hope:flow:


----------



## Shellbee

AHi,
Im on my second pregnancy and im only 6 weeks along. Im having severe cramping to the point were I cant even get out of bed. Im not bleeding but im deathly scared of what is happening. I never had this with my first child which is why im so upset. I went to the e.r and they said my hcg was about 1100 and I got an ultrasound but they couldnt spot the baby which really worries me. I just dont know what to do, has this happened to anyone else?? Please any info will helo and will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shellbee

I went back to e.r yesterday, found out it was an ectopic preggnanct. I lost my baby, but ill keep my chin up and hope for the best. I can try again in 3 months. I wish you all the best of luck on your pregnancys and lots of sticky baby dust.


----------



## Elhaym

Shellbee said:


> I went back to e.r yesterday, found out it was an ectopic preggnanct. I lost my baby, but ill keep my chin up and hope for the best. I can try again in 3 months. I wish you all the best of luck on your pregnancys and lots of sticky baby dust.

Oh no, I am so sorry hun. :( Take care of yourself and good luck with trying again. :hugs:


----------

